
Skype for Linux Alpha - Sami_Lehtinen
http://theregister.co.uk/2016/09/13/new_skype_for_linux_alpha/
======
ursus_bonum
I'm terrified to install this b/c the crusty old Skype-for-Linux already works
fine, whereas my up-to-date Skype-for-Windows doesn't work at all.

